# Spaghetti sauce



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

Making home made spaghetti sauce today.......


----------



## glass man (Sep 17, 2009)

WOW MAN! YOU ALWAYS CANNING OR MAKING SOMETHING GOOD! LETS SEE THE RESULTS OF YOUR SAUCE! JAMIE


----------



## nostalgia (Sep 17, 2009)

It's only 9 thirty in the morning here but home made spaghetti sauce sounds very tempting!

 Too bad it can't be transfered via email []


----------



## coreya (Sep 17, 2009)

The wife and I did pear and blueberry jam last week, at least got to use some of the newer ( 40's) canning jars I have hanging around and dont display. Fresh stuff like sauce and fruit beats store bought hands down.


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

Here you go, Jamie.
 Looks like we'll get about 15 quarts of sauce, for today.


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

Quart and pint Mason jars.......


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

It came out really good and fresh, Lobey!!!


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 17, 2009)

When woodys not fighting evil with his keyboard of justice...Hes canning up some delicious Fixins

 Cannings like a forgotten art..Your the man woody ..im salivating as we speak


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to have to make some spaghetti after seeing your sauce!  Looks yummy!  You sure are productive, Woody.


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

My better half helps, Laur!!!

 I do most of the leg work and she does most of the cooking/canning.

 I'm a glorified dishwasher..........LOL!!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 17, 2009)

You could expand the "business" and make salsa!  mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to have to make more room on my shelves for the spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL. Reminds me of my mother's shelves years ago when she canned everything.  Always sending me downstairs to find stuff.


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

I use my trusty MTD Yardman snowblower up here, too, Rich.
 10 HP.....
 Remember, we usually get more snow than you do down in Mass.
 My next venture this weekend will be to pick crab apples and make jelly out of them.
 Then I'll have to turn my attention to Concord grape jelly, after that.
 Just about the time canning season ends hunting season begins.
 I'll be duck hunting in a couple of weeks........


----------



## sandman (Sep 17, 2009)

Woody. It just doesnt get any better when you use a jar of something you canned from fresh vegetables. Spaghetti sauce is what we can the most but with the tomato blight this year we didnt get nearly as much. We usually get about 100 quart but this year only about 50. This photo is what we get from 1 bushel. We also can alot of venison, kraut, beans and hot mustard.


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea, we had alot of late blight here, too. I lost all of my roma tomatoes that I usually use for canning. 
 I ended up getting a half bushel of tomatoes from a friend, who has a commercial garden, for free.
 We ended up with 15 quarts, today.
 Not too bad......

 Your right, it doesn't get any better than that!!!!


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

In case you're wondering, we supplement the tomatoes with onions, green peppers, celery, tomato paste, italian spices,worcestershire sauce, and sugar.


----------



## sandman (Sep 17, 2009)

We use half roma and half celebrity in each batch along with most of the ingredients you listed except the worcestershire sauce. That sounds interesting. can you taste it in the sauce? I have family and friends who lost all of their tomatos as well. We like to end up with enough to have 2 quarts a week but not this year, thats what good years past are for and oh yeah, a mother in law that cans more than we do helps!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 17, 2009)

I was curious about your recipe, Wood, but didn't want to ask!  One thing I would really like to try my hand at is kumquat marmalade.  It is absolutely delicious.  I used to order it online as it is hard to find in the store.  I wonder how difficult it would be to make.  Don't laugh, but it goes well with chocolate cheescake.


----------



## woody (Sep 17, 2009)

You really can't taste the worcestershire sauce, sandman, once I add the venison hamburger to the sauce.
 I was stuck and had to use what tomatoes were given to me.

 Kumquat marmalade....... hmmm...... I'll have to look for a recipe for that, Laur.

 Lobey, it's about 1 1/2 hour drive from Worcester to up here.
 You better have left an hour ago...LOL!!!


----------



## glass man (Sep 18, 2009)

DANG WOODY:WHENVER YOU SHOW THE STUFF YOU HAVE CANNED I START SALIVATING LIKE ONE OF OLE PAVLOVS DOGS. [] YUM! JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 18, 2009)

I couldnt help but notice that all the Ball canning jars are "NEW".  What's up with that?  [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## ajohn (Sep 19, 2009)

There are places in the world where one of those full "new" jars would be worth a lot more than a empty cobalt wax sealer any day.
  Nice job woody and wife, when does the bidding start??????


----------



## woody (Sep 22, 2009)

We ended up making another 15 1/2 quarts of spaghetti sauce today.
 So far we have over 30 quarts made this season.
 This time I added mushrooms to the mix.......[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2009)

Man-o-man... look at all that lycopene! []


----------



## woody (Sep 22, 2009)

It's so thick I usually cut it with store bought sauce.


----------



## woody (Sep 22, 2009)

You're right, Lobey!!!

 You can do alot with that sauce.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 23, 2009)

How long does the sauce keep?  How are you guys going to eat all of that?!  []


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey woody just dig it is right, how many people nowdays can their own food to preserve it? 100 years ago the majority of us would be busy for weeks now jarring up our harvests in the latest and greatest patented canning jars lining the walls of the cold cellars to get us through the winters. Making fresh pasta and ravioli is what I do for work let me know if your out to the seacoast Ill barter  some of my fresh pasta for some of your sauce (the whatsthatthere sauce has me curious).   Be sure to throw all your used jars in a hole in the back yard or in the nearest body of water for future collectors.   Kevin


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 23, 2009)

Geez all this jar talk is making me miss my old dump at the beach.  I found an old jar in the bushes there.  I had no idea about these things then, but I think it might have been a good one.  I still don't know much about jars, just got thinking about them again.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 23, 2009)

Kevin, may I ask what area you work in?  I used to live in the Seacoast area.  There are some great restaurants there.


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 23, 2009)

my company name is Terra Cotta Pasta Co. we started 20 years ago. we are based Dover NH and have two nice retail stores one in  kittery me, and in sought portland me. We aim to please so stop in if you arein the 
 area


----------



## woody (Sep 23, 2009)

The sauce will last for years in the canning jars, Laur, but we will eat it up over the course of a year or less.
 Kevin, if I get to Portsmouth I'll be sure to check out your restaurant.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 23, 2009)

Back in a old house cleaning i did the whole canning cellar from the 50s was full..you should have seen the peaches [>:]

 Bet at that point they were alcohol


----------



## #1twin (Sep 25, 2009)

Woody,   If you like Turkey hunting just come on down from mid March to May 1st.  I can provide a free place to stay where the hunting starts at the back door and I will call you one up, if you are not a Turkey hunter. All it will cost you is a jar of sauce[]   Marvin


----------



## woody (Sep 25, 2009)

If my wife can come I'll bring two jars!!![]


----------

